# how can i post ?



## katory

must it be mp3 or midi or sibelius?i'm straight out of the 18th century,that means clueless when it comes to those damn machines.so if anyone can help,i'd be happy to share my pieces with all of you.i could use a little help and critics!!


----------



## Daniel

mp3 and midi will be good, with Sibelius not all could see it. 

It should be less than 2 mb, if it is bigger, just post the midi. 
You upload your piece in that way: Make a "NewTopic", then you see below the box, where you type the text, the field with "Attachment", browse for your file and then click "Add this Attachment" and then post your thread. Thats all.

We are glad you found to us. A great welcome and we are looking forward to your compositions!  If you have any problems, just post again 

Greetings, Daniel.


----------



## Anton

zsss


----------



## Daniel

Sorry?


----------



## Quaverion

Heheheheheeee. :lol: Tu et un fou.


----------

